# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Săn vé máy bay 0 đ vietjet tháng 10/11/12

## danangtouristravl

SĂN VÉ MÁY BAY 0 Đ VIETJET THÁNG 10/11/12 
TIN VUI CHO BÀ CON ĐÀ NẴNG MỌI NGƯỜI ƠI!
KHUYẾN MÃI TẤT CẢ ĐƯỜNG BAY ĐI VÀ ĐẾN ĐÀ NẴNG
3 ngày 20,21,22/6/2017 với khuyến mãi nào sẽ làm bạn "phát cuồng":


Đà Nẵng - Seoul: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hải Phòng: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - TP.HCM: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Cần Thơ: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Ngày đi từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí 

*TELL : * *0974.072.093 - 0905.802.094*

----------


## nhadat

Giá bán từ 18,4tr/m2 đã bao gồm VAT và nội thất đầy đủ gồm sàn gỗ, trần thạch cao, thiết bị vệ sinh đầy đủ, điều hòa Panasonic ở phòng khách , phòng ngủ; tủ bếp, bếp từ, hút mùi, bình nóng lạnh Ariston 30L.

Liên hệ phòng bán hàng CĐT: 0961928583

----------


## nhadat

Giá bán từ 18,4tr/m2 đã bao gồm VAT và nội thất đầy đủ gồm sàn gỗ, trần thạch cao, thiết bị vệ sinh đầy đủ, điều hòa Panasonic ở phòng khách , phòng ngủ; tủ bếp, bếp từ, hút mùi, bình nóng lạnh Ariston 30L.

Liên hệ phòng bán hàng CĐT: 0961928583

----------


## nhadat

Giá bán từ 18,4tr/m2 đã bao gồm VAT và nội thất đầy đủ gồm sàn gỗ, trần thạch cao, thiết bị vệ sinh đầy đủ, điều hòa Panasonic ở phòng khách , phòng ngủ; tủ bếp, bếp từ, hút mùi, bình nóng lạnh Ariston 30L.

Liên hệ phòng bán hàng CĐT: 0961928583

----------


## mrhieuson

Đà Nẵng - Seoul: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hải Phòng: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - TP.HCM: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Cần Thơ: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Ngày đi từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí

----------

